# Dyndns Selber Hosten aber wie



## boterfreak (13. Mai 2013)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich habe noch ein V-Server den ich nicht brauche. 1 GB Ram 25 GB HDD Debian. Sollte eigentlich genug druck haben für einen Dyndns Server. Jetzt kommt die Frage... Wie kann ich mir selber einen "Dyndns" Server erstellen. Bzw gibt es schon Lösungen mit Webinterface und ggf ein Update Client bzw Sync Client für die IP Aktualisierung?


----------



## mare (13. Mai 2013)

Hi,

Die Frage ist, was du erreichen willst.

Am einfachsten ist es, wenn du das originale DYN Updateprotokoll verwendest.
Damit bist du mit nahezu jedem Router kompatibel.

Das Update der Zone erfolgt dann z.B. per dynamischen BIND Update beim Aufruf der UpdateURL.

Wenn du ISPconfig einsetzt kannst du den Host auch per Remote-API Aufruf aktualisieren.

Wenn du allersdings nur einen Server hast stellt sich auch die Frage nach der Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## boterfreak (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

Danke erstmal für die Infos. 
Das ist erstmal ein Test Server. Bevor es Produktiv genutz wird wollte ich mich dort ersteinmal einarbeiten und mich damit befreunden. Ich habe vor einen Dyn DNS Dienst zu "betreiben" für den Privaten einsatzt. Ich möchte eigentlich genau das gleiche machen wie dyndns.org zbs das ich halt über test.domain.de auf meine Server komme bzw das dort die IP Immer Sync ist und diese somit über die Domain erreichbar ist.


----------



## Brainfood (15. Mai 2013)

Soll keine Schleichwerbung sein:

Webhosting und DynDNS von selfHOST - selfhost

Ich betreibe mehrere IPSec VPN Netze mit 10 Sek. DNS TTLs sowohl für static als auch dyndns, da ich die "dead peer detection" auf 60 Sek. gesetzt habe, ballern ruhig in kurzen Zeitspannen neue DNS Abfragen raus ...

Das gefrickelt mit Remote-API und dynamischem setzen der BIND Einträge war mir der Aufwand nicht wert ...


----------



## mare (16. Mai 2013)

www.feste-ip.net 

+ auch mit Geräten nutzbar bei denen der Anbieter vorgegeben ist und sich nicht ändern läßt. 
+ Abfrage der letzten Aktualisierung per TXT Record
+ Howtoforgebesucher schreiben mir eine PN mit der genutzen E-Mailadresse und bekommen ein Jahr geschenkt.


----------



## boterfreak (16. Mai 2013)

Hay vielen dank für deine Bemühung, leider brauche ich so einen Services selber. Da ein Kunde es so wünscht.


----------

